# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pressurized CO2 leak



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a leak in my CO2 system somewhere. I used teflon tape on all the fittings. The regulator is the "JBJ all in one" which I got here - so I know it's good







and it has the CO2 tubing which I also got from Robert. How do I go about isolating the leak. To give you an idea of the leak size - I lost just about the full tank in 2 weeks.


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a leak in my CO2 system somewhere. I used teflon tape on all the fittings. The regulator is the "JBJ all in one" which I got here - so I know it's good







and it has the CO2 tubing which I also got from Robert. How do I go about isolating the leak. To give you an idea of the leak size - I lost just about the full tank in 2 weeks.


----------



## Aqua Dave (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know if this will work for CO2, but for natural gas lines what I do is use some dish soap to create lots of bubbles/foam and then put the bubbles on the fittings. You'll see the gas leak in the bubbles.

David


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

My tank has lost 90% of its weight. I have the JBJ regulator that Robert sells here. Do I have to worry about "end of talk dump"? The only reason I ask is that my LFS isn't getting in any CO2 for a week.
Should I keep it on - or disconnect it (meaning no CO2 at all) for a week?


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Do I have to worry about "end of talk dump"?


end of taNk dump...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Why not see if you have a welding place, gas supply or fire extinguisher supplier near you. They should be able to fill your tank.

Given how fast the gas has escaped I would think you would have heard it. I would first check that you have a good seal of the regulator on the tank.

What does the tank pressure say? 850 lbs means the co2 liquid is still in the tank. Your output pressure should be 8-20 lbs or so.

Soapy water is the way to test or dunk in the swimming pool.

Tank needs to be upright or liquid could escape.

See if the place where you get it filled can help you check for leaks.

Bob


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Okay - I went to my local hardware store and bought a neoprene washer which is the same size as the nylon washers that came with the regulator...hopefully that will stop the leak.

BTW:
The reading on the high side is 250 lb/in^2 and the reading on the low side (output) is 20lb/in^2. Is this okay??


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Okay...I just read some of Bob Alston's articles on "end of tank dump" - and now I am really worried and pretty confused.

Question - Is the "JBJ all in one regulator" that Robert sells on Aquabotanic susceptible to the "end of tank dump" syndrome?
Anyone?? 
Thanks in advance - your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

No, it should not be prone to end of tank dump because it has a fixed working pressure and a check valve is built into the bubble counter.

Have you figured out where the leak is coming from yet? Did you spray water on everything? Is the bubble counter screwed in tight? Is the tubing attached correctly? Did you put the gasket, "washer" in correctly? The gasket that comes with it should be fine, no need to put in another one.

If you still determin that it is leaking from the regulator, then you have a defective regulator and you need to contact JBJ immediately. They will send you a new regualtor.


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Have you figured out where the leak is coming from yet? Did you spray water on everything?


I didn't find the leak, so I just replaced the nylon with neoprene, tighten everything down, and then used teflon tape on the outside of the fittings - but not the fitting between the tank and the gauges.
Tell me about the water spray...just regular water? Or soapy water? Can I spray all over the regulator? I assume it's going to bubble right away, right?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

When I first installed my JBJ regulator the one place I found to be a problem was the top cover of the bubble counter. Using the rubber gasket in the cap wasn't enough to provide an air-tight seal. Once I teflon taped the threads the leak stopped.

Oh, and regarding the water test, just mix up some dish soap and water. If you have a spray bottle use it to spritz some of this solution on all the connections, otherwise just drip some on using your finger tip. Personally I've used Windex to check for leaks and it works just as well, plus it alread comes in a spray bottle. If there's a leak you'll see the liquid start bubbling.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Glad someone finally said "Windex". Its the best prepared leak solution you will have in your house. Hold a rag underneath, and spray it on everything. Start with the fittings that you had to put on. Then move to other items. Eventually you will have sprayed the entire system, gauges and all. You should see a leak of about 5-10 bubbles/sec. somewhere. It should be easy to find, assuming you spray the entire system.

OBTW, I can't recommend a washer from Home Depot for the tank connection. You can buy special washers from the gas distributors. Torque the fitting tight (30 ft-lb) with a 12 inch adjustable wrench. Re-torque it after a week. Do not re-use the washer.


----------

